# So I finally talked DH into getting goats...



## mamaluv321 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi there, new to this forum, found it in byc. So I've convinced my husband about goats, now starts the 6 mos to a year of research to figure out what breed. I'm thinking Nigerian dwarf but not sure. I am a complte newb to goats other than a summer of helping a friend take care of a meat herd 13 ys ago. I only have just over an acre some of which is already occupied by kids, dogs and chickens. I want milkers and only 2 or 3 at the max. So, ANY and all advice, warnings or testimonials would be sincerly appreciated!


----------



## Iceblink (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to BYH!

I have Nigis and a La Mancha, and I recommend them both. Both breeds are known for being friendly and easygoing. The nice thing about the ND's is they cycle through the year, so you can breed them to kid at opposite times and have a year round supply of milk. Plus, they are small. 

The La Manchas are bigger, which means they can be bred to any size buck, if you don't plan on keeping one yourself, you can be more flexible about renting or borrowing one. Plus, they give more milk. 

Good luck!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've had people tell me Nigis tend to be escape artists. Is that true of yours Iceblink? All things considered, they've been my top choice for when and if we get goats here. I love their look, and the size is a plus for my set up. I worry about chasing goats around the neighborhood though!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 22, 2010)

Magari said:
			
		

> I've had people tell my Nigis tend to be escape artists. Is that true of yours Iceblink? All things considered, they've been my top choice for when and if we get goats here. I love their look, and the size is a plus for my set up. I worry about chasing goats around the neighborhood though!


Most people that I know who have Nigis put them in chain-link dog kennels, usually 2 kennel sets also incorporating the barn as one side for more room. No one's goat has escaped yet.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 22, 2010)

My Nigerians are not escape artists. If there is a low spot in your fence or something that they can crawl through, they will find it and get out. But so would my dogs or any other animal. I would just make sure there are no gaps or holes for animals to get out of.


----------



## glenolam (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an alpine/nubian doe, a nigerian dwarf/alpine/nubian (her son) and a nubian/oberhasli and the nigerian did learn where all the "holes" in the fence were when he was a kid.  Now he's too big to fit in them, plus I put two wires of electric fence in - one about 6-8" off the ground and the other 4' high to deter jumping over the fence, which my larger doe did.

Keep in mind that if you don't want to loose any flowers you might have you will want to keep the goats in their own little yard - or out in your yard under close supervision.

They also love tree bark, so they'll eat the leaves off any trees you have and peel the bark, killing the tree.  Any special trees should either be off limits or protected in some way.

Do you already have a barn or some type of enclosure for them?  If you're only having 2 or 3 a small 8x12 will work out great.  Mine live in a "barn" that size with the milking stand, two hay feeders and the grain bin.  They love to jump on the feeders (which are wood ones I made from instructions on www.goatworld.com and then cut in 1/2 and screwed into the walls) and sleep on the grain bin and milking stand.

The Nigerian's will give you good milk, but their teats are smaller so if you have big hands you'll have to learn to milk with two fingers.

If you choose to keep them in their own enclosure, put some toys in there like a balance beam made from scrap wood or three different sized stumps arranged so they can play king of the mountain. Here's a pic of my youngest doe (the oberhasli/nubian on the left) and my nigerian dwarf (on the right) on their "mountain" last year.

The green tarp "shed" you see is what I kept mine in until we built the 8x12 in that spot.  It was a 10x10 dog kennel that I put a roof and tarps on.  Suited them well for quite some time - but they needed something more permanent.







Good luck - they are a lot of fun and worth everything!


----------



## mamaluv321 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't have a stucture yet, have to save up for a lil bit before I build one and get the goats. I'm just starting the search now. So how big of a pen/yard do I really need? I already have resource for BUCKETS of veg scrap daily from friends at a cafe in town, so I'm thinking they won't need to graze much but I still wanna give "room to roam",any thoughts?


----------



## glenolam (Apr 22, 2010)

"They" say rule of thumb is about 12 - 15 ft of barn space per goat, which means that 2 goats can share a 30 sq ft barn (3ft x 5ft).  But if you can put up a shed or 3 sided lean to that's more accomodating to the goats you can also store your items in there like I do.  I also built a shelf in mine that holds 3 hay bales, all medical items, treats, etc.  The shelf is about 6ft long and 4 ft wide and is high enough where they can't reach anything.

I read somewhere that 3-4 goats can be kept on a quarter of an acre, just make sure you are providing quality hay free choice.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Apr 22, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Magari said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just eyeing those at TSC two days ago, wondering how many goats two of them would hold! 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 23, 2010)

I like Oberhaslis myself


----------



## Henrietta23 (Apr 23, 2010)

Funny you should say that! I just called my vet's office because I know he has goats, but wasn't sure if he treats other people's goats (he doesn't-he only does small animals and his own goats) Anyway, the receptionist told me he's got 4 young oberhaslis available, two does and two bucks. DH is closer to agreeing to this than ever. I'm planning and scheming away here, where to house them, etc. They are very pretty goats!


----------



## glenolam (Apr 23, 2010)

Since you live in Eastern CT you can bring your goats to the vet in Woodstock - it's a Tufts University school, but with great vets who are teaching vet students.

I brought my two kids to them to be disbudded and they did a great job.

There's also a lot of goat "farmers" in our area who can also help you out in a bind.  I know of someone in Putnam, Ashford and Canterbury (my neighbor), although my neighbor doesn't do much of the maintenance herself, she brings her goats to Tufts.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Apr 23, 2010)

Cool! The vet himself uses a vet in Chaplin for things he doesn't do himself. That's one town over from me. Great for routine stuff. The folks up at Tufts saved my friend's sheep when she was attacked by a dog this winter. Amazing job and great people!
I called back from more info on the does but missed them. I'll try again in the morning. I'm not ready for them yet so hopefully he'll hold them until we are ready. I worked with him years ago so hopefully he'll cooperate


----------



## mamaluv321 (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm still undecided about what breed I want/need. I thought I wanted Nigerian dwarfs but now I'm not so sure. I definitly need smaller goats just because of lack of space and food supply; I'm hoping to have the majority of their food come from locally attained veg scraps.  But I've been reading that nigi's are very noisy and will want to keep the peace with neighbors and such...oh, what to do?


----------



## Henrietta23 (Apr 23, 2010)

Again, we're in the same situation. I think I've settled on Oberhaslis, if in fact they really are available, and if I can afford them. They're midsized and not as noisy as some. Good luck with your decision! Get out there and meet some goats!!


----------



## glenolam (Apr 23, 2010)

My Nigerian Dward mix wether isn't really that noisey...he's mixed with Nubian and Alpine blood lines, too...

My neighbor through the woods (who's really a street over and down the road) has pygmies as well as dwarfs and they are all constantly talking to each other (mine and hers), so I can't say who is more quiet.  I guess it all depends on who lives around you and who the animals have to talk to...

Magari, you're always more than welcome to visit my house to see my goats and possibly help you in your decision.  Just PM me!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 24, 2010)

I just found some Obers (how do you pronounce?) O-bur-haa-slee? (best I could do lol)
They are ADGA reg and "show quality" for $350. That is going to take some convincing on my part! 
She was asking $250 in her ad which stated "Babies have all been disbudded, vaccinated, and dewormed, but are still on the bottle for another month. Prices will go up once they are weaned. "
That was April 11 then she sends me an email last night stating that they were now $350??

Is that high?


----------



## Henrietta23 (Apr 24, 2010)

SarahFair said:
			
		

> I just found some Obers (how do you pronounce?) O-bur-haa-slee? (best I could do lol)
> They are ADGA reg and "show quality" for $350. That is going to take some convincing on my part!
> She was asking $250 in her ad which stated "Babies have all been disbudded, vaccinated, and dewormed, but are still on the bottle for another month. Prices will go up once they are weaned. "
> That was April 11 then she sends me an email last night stating that they were now $350??
> ...


I can't really answer the question, having never bought livestock before. I think it may depend on where you are. Here in CT that's about what I see for purebred goats, except for NDs which seem to run about $100  higher if they can be registered. 
I still don't know what my vet is asking for his. I hope to find that out today.


----------



## mamaluv321 (Apr 24, 2010)

I think for my first goats I'm going to get a couple of crosses, seems to be the economical choice. I'm not going to be showing or breeding for money and I do know someone who has Nubians (as well as a buck) but I still have alot of research to do... Milking, cheese making, soaps, can't wait!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Apr 24, 2010)

Oberhaslis are fairly rare, they're one of the endangered breeds on the ALBC list. I would say the price is fair considering you're on the East Coast and you're dealing with a hard to find breed. In Michigan, there are about 9.5 million people ... only 3 breed Oberhaslis.

They are pretty though!


----------



## SarahFair (Apr 24, 2010)

My SO couldnt see spending $350 on a goat but I think I have talked him into it..
I emailed the lady back this morning but still havent heard back. I have emailed a few other breeders in Ga but no one has emailed back :/


Good luck finding your goats!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Apr 26, 2010)

Found out the vet's goats are actually Oberhasli/Saanen crosses. They sound perfect for us! I'm with you mamaluv, milk, cheese, soap!! If DS decides at some point he wants to show goats we can rethink things. He has no interest right now.


----------



## mamaluv321 (Apr 26, 2010)

So, I'm currently working on a barter w/ a local goat farmer to come and "volunteer" to help with everyday stuff, in exchange for education and experiance. He's a really great guy and as a bonus he used to be a teacher, so he's really into helping those of us with a...Umm...wider learning curve!   Wish me luck!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Apr 27, 2010)

Luck!


----------



## glenolam (Apr 27, 2010)

Good luck, mamaluv!  You should learn a lot from there.

Henrietta, have you gotten your goats yet?  I know it's only been a few days, but wasn't sure.  Good luck to you too!


----------



## freemotion (Apr 27, 2010)

mamaluv321 said:
			
		

> I don't have a stucture yet, have to save up for a lil bit before I build one and get the goats. I'm just starting the search now. So how big of a pen/yard do I really need? I already have resource for BUCKETS of veg scrap daily from friends at a cafe in town, so I'm thinking they won't need to graze much but I still wanna give "room to roam",any thoughts?


I feed lots of veggie scraps to my goats, but they cannot live on them.  They have a specialized stomach, the rumen, that needs a LOT of coarse fiber in order to function properly....hay, grass, browse need to be the main diet.

I would get a couple of pigs for those veg scraps!!  But the goats can have a few if you work them up to it gradually and don't get them too fat.  Be sure to sort them out, too, as there might be some stuff in there that the goats shouldn't eat...like onion and potato peels.


----------



## Henrietta23 (Apr 27, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Good luck, mamaluv!  You should learn a lot from there.
> 
> Henrietta, have you gotten your goats yet?  I know it's only been a few days, but wasn't sure.  Good luck to you too!


Not yet. I've called the vet back to let him know we are definitely interested and want to meet them. But they won't be weaned until May 22 or so and we don't have a pen for them yet. Lots to do!


----------



## glenolam (Apr 27, 2010)

Ahhhh - I remember those days.

If I could do one thing differently it would be to really put my foot down when my husband and his friend were "installing" the fence.  We have our goats in a wet/rocky/woodsy terrain, one that's at all level.

I told them that the fence was too high in some spots, but they said "Oh, no - he won't get out of that".  Well, He DID.  And I got a severe, and I mean SEVERE case of poison ivy fixing their errors with gardening mesh, chicken wire, boards, downed trees, anything I could find to cover in those holes.

Never underestimate your goats!


----------



## Henrietta23 (Apr 27, 2010)

glenolam said:
			
		

> Ahhhh - I remember those days.
> 
> If I could do one thing differently it would be to really put my foot down when my husband and his friend were "installing" the fence.  We have our goats in a wet/rocky/woodsy terrain, one that's at all level.
> 
> ...


Gotcha! The area where their pen will be is similar. Some largish boulders etc. I'll be helping him put it in and make sure I think it's low enough. Thanks!
<I think I better start my own thread!>


----------



## Henrietta23 (May 3, 2010)

I seem to have killed your thread!! Sorry! 
Any progress getting your goats?


----------



## mamaluv321 (May 9, 2010)

Not a problem! And it's a slow process, still alot of figuring out to do!


----------



## mamaluv321 (May 13, 2010)

Ok, I think I know what breed I'm getting; nigerians. I have 3 breeders somewhat local to very local and a friend who has goats just informed me the other day he has a good registered nigi buck and said I could use him whenever I wanted. Now all I have to do is build my structure and a fence! Yay! So excited!!


----------



## Henrietta23 (May 14, 2010)

mamaluv321 said:
			
		

> Ok, I think I know what breed I'm getting; nigerians. I have 3 breeders somewhat local to very local and a friend who has goats just informed me the other day he has a good registered nigi buck and said I could use him whenever I wanted. Now all I have to do is build my structure and a fence! Yay! So excited!!


Cool! There are a lot of Nigis down here in CT so probably up by you too!
I'm going to meet some Nubians, hopefully next week!


----------



## freemotion (May 14, 2010)

OK, I admit that I have never milked a Nigerian.....however, I am currently working with a first-freshener with itty-bitties and all I can say is...



And she is a perfect little angel on the stand....


----------



## chandasue (May 14, 2010)

I use the Udderly EZ Milker on my nigerians. I have big hands and wrist problems, and Ness is good on the stand to an extent, and if I'm not done by the time she's ready I better hurry it up, so the milker is a life saver!   It comes with 2 sizes to get the best fit for the teat. I do know gals that hand milk their nigis though so it can be done.


----------

